# Who do you think is a better shot Bill Hayes or game keeper john from the UK



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like watching both these guys videos on YouTube 
And always wondered if they ever shot against each other who would win .
What do you guys think .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> I like watching both these guys videos on YouTube
> And always wondered if they ever shot against each other who would win .
> What do you guys think .


Dgui buddy!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I agree with Joey. Dgui Dgui Dgui.... the guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

theTurk said:


> I agree with Joey. Dgui Dgui Dgui.... the guy!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know him unless you mean pfshooter him I know


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bill Hays is the original one!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

you're trying to start a fight...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> you're trying to start a fight...


No not at all there both awesome shooters 
Be cool to see them shoot against each other.
I can't make up my mind about this I think Bill probably is a little better he has more experience at it that would be my guess .
But John does a lot more tournaments so it's hard to call


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

romanljc said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > you're trying to start a fight...
> ...


I agree with honorary pie. Also Bill does quite a few tournaments. Also I think you left a lot of folks off the options - Rayshot, Nathan,and MJ off the top of my head. All tournament winners in the U.S. I am there are many besides GameKeeper John on the other side. Spain has many good shooters.

I think Treefork is one of the most accurate shooters in the U.S.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It's hard to tell anymore. I suspect the excellent shooters of which we're aware are only the tip of the iceberg. Saw a vid here the other day of some Chinese guys doing some phenomenal bareback shooting. Until a bonafide international championship exists, we may never know...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@corndog

Agreed. Not that shooting on camera is showing off, but it kind of is, and there are plenty of guys who don't do either and can probably out shoot both of them.

I guess it's still a valid question, but I haven't really watched either of them shoot, so can't say one way or the other


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Like Nathan Masters said "anyone can get enough practice to shoot small targets at a good distance but not anyone can shoot them at a lightning fast speed"....with that being said after seeing DGUI's 100 ft can speed shot I would have to say DGUI . Not to downplay either Bill, GKJ, Dan Ambrosius, Travis , Treefork who are also phenomenal shooters as well. I also agree with Brucered that there are many many shooters out there that don't do videos therefore we're not able to rate everyone's skill set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Joey. Dgui Dgui Dgui.... the guy!
> ...


Yep thats him

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I say we have a dual haha .. like the old wild west ... i know that a few guys would be in a world of trouble ...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Romanljc with this topic wants to compare Bill Hays and Gamekeeper John, so my answer is: Bill Hays is the original one and Gamekeeper is a copy (a phenomenal copy, but a copy).
But if you want to talk about the best shooters, you are forgetting Volp!!!
Anyway the best target shooters in the occidental world are the spanish shooters!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Don't know but they have some really good shooters in Asia Also check these guys out






Then you have guys in poorer countries who just slingshot for food that nobody knows about that probably can out shoot most anyone in the world 
On a tv program one time i saw a bushman from Africa kill a tree snake from around 20 /30 meters with just a rock and a natural fork he hit it right in the head first shot.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Yea they guy is amazing


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah yeah yeah.... so he's better than he is, BFD!

Ain't any of those jokers having more fun than I am !! :drinkup:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I know one thing....I'm the best shooter in Winnipeg. Oh wait, I forgot about Eric. 

OK, I'm the best shooter on my street...I think.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I ate a rock once.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Dgui just looks and hits what he wants in a blink of an eye .. in my humble opinion he is the best out ... on another level .. my slingshot mentor .. and this is the member 1 style i will learn .. along w full butterfly .. god bless all

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

And he is super humble ... never talks .. leaves it to his frame and killer instincts to show .. and others to talk .. so that's what I'm doing ..

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is like the "whos better"' fights that comic book fan boys have-

captain america or batman?

superman or thor ?

jla or avengers?

lobo or wolverine?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hell ya .. dgui has super powers

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

And have you forgotten about the sniper from chili master arturo .. he is deadly also. . Right away everyone is screaming bill hayes ..

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Dgui just looks and hits what he wants in a blink of an eye .. in my humble opinion he is the best out ... on another level .. my slingshot mentor .. and this is the member 1 style i will learn .. along w full butterfly .. god bless all
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Yea that guy is incredibly and so fast to and he does it with those tiny forks unreal and sometimes no fork at all !!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> It's hard to tell anymore. I suspect the excellent shooters of which we're aware are only the tip of the iceberg. Saw a vid here the other day of some Chinese guys doing some phenomenal bareback shooting. Until a bonafide international championship exists, we may never know...


*Another good reason to include slingshots in the Olympics. Imagine, teams from all over the world ... The Intl Olympic Committee ... Sponsors, designer uniforms, training centers, even doping scandals ... maybe not ... nevermind.*


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

SuperHeroes are not far from Slingshot world. Just think of Blue . It's good to have so many accurate, fast and skilled shooters! It means a lot to the sport. I'm glad they spend the time to share their progress. Is there a best shooter? Maybe in a specific category or circumstances...

Just keep shooting and show that skill! Enjoy this sport and let younger generations now about it


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Speaking of Volo where has he been?I haven't seen any new videos of him in a while


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Speaking of Volo where has he been?


Let's see if he answers....Marco?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao Brucered!!!!!! That just made my day(-:


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Only one way to find a World Champion...put on an event and see who wins!

The world is a vast place with freakishly skilled human beings, I don't deny the skill of the individuals named above, however when speaking of tourneys/competitions (prizes/$) gets factored in versus leisurely plinking for enjoyment the scenario completely changes as well.

Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

They are both amazing!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we're forgetting the one Man who can bring it all together... Treefork

When we went through the online contests... Treefork was quite Dominant... I guess the closest to what he was able to do was me, but he DID win... Remember the video below? NO ONE on Earth has really come close to "matching" or surpassing what he did there... A top shooter, shooting at very small targets with a one minute time constraint to create added pressure.






Furthermore, I consider the online tournament format to be the most fair of all, because you can shoot when you are feeling and shooting your best... and not forced to shoot when you're dead tired after a drive of hundreds if not a thousand miles or more... while others may have been resting up several days in advance like happens for a destination tournament...

Now... if you were to compare me against John Webb.... If we were shooting with the forks in the up position, John would win every time. If we were to shoot with the forks to the side, then I'd probably have a little bit of an advantage...

Since John adopted that shooting style, the slingshot type and even the line drawn on the band from me, he's done very well in tournaments.... Whereas the way he shot prior to adopting my style, he was not very successful in tournament competition.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> I think we're forgetting the one Man who can bring it all together... Treefork
> 
> When we went through the online contests... Treefork was quite Dominant... I guess the closest to what he was able to do was me, but he DID win... Remember the video below? NO ONE on Earth has really come close to "matching" or surpassing what he did there... A top shooter, shooting at very small targets with a one minute time constraint to create added pressure.
> 
> ...


Hi bill 
Your way of aiming definitely is the best 
I always aimed like you before I even new who you were I think anyone who grows up around guns and bows naturally shoots a slingshot like you . More or less wish I was as good as lol to me it's the release that's hard to master aiming seems to just come natural to me . 
But consistently releasing the ball the same way all time to get good groups is hardest thing to get good at I think .


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not supposed nor intending to offend anybody in this discussion. But honestly, possibly this forum is kind of "blind on one eye"; there is a world outside of the English language and what I can see here is that the majority of forum members are predominantely English speaking. So, all other exclusively or predominantely Spanish, Italian, German, French, Thai, Chinese, Japanese etc. etc. speaking slingshot shooters are mainly absent in this forum. 
On Google or Youtube, just try a search for tirachinas, resortera, honda (span), lance-pierre (fran), Steinschleuder, Zwille (germ), fionda (ital) just to name a few (you see what I mean) and you'll discover that all over the world people are shooting slingshots - and are not at all aware of this forum nor are you aware of them ..... but they gather, discuss in their forums, compete in tournaments in Europe, Asia, etc.. I´mean, just look at Spain: almost every department (state) has a SS-association or at least some slingshot clubs, and many many local and regional tournaments all over the year, they have a national competition and many hundreds of SS shooters. That's what I call a developed SS culture. Yet, how many of them do participate in this forum? What about people in Latin America, Northern Europe or the Balcans, what about the guys in Africa, not to speak about the SS community in China that must include millions of shooters?

Long story short: forget "the best" and even better any such discussion about it, it's just obsolet since your world (and mine) is only a small one compared to what exists on earth and only a very very tiny small fragment of the slingshot universe (wow, what am I pathetic).


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Georges Gaggo said:


> I'm not supposed nor intending to offend anybody in this discussion. But honestly, possibly this forum is kind of "blind on one eye"; there is a world outside of the English language and what I can see here is that the majority of forum members are predominantely English speaking. So, all other exclusively or predominantely Spanish, Italian, German, French, Thai, Chinese, Japanese etc. etc. speaking slingshot shooters are mainly absent in this forum.
> On Google or Youtube, just try a search for tirachinas, resortera, honda (span), lance-pierre (fran), Steinschleuder, Zwille (germ), fionda (ital) just to name a few (you see what I mean) and you'll discover that all over the world people are shooting slingshots - and are not at all aware of this forum nor are you aware of them ..... but they gather, discuss in their forums, compete in tournaments in Europe, Asia, etc.. I´mean, just look at Spain: almost every department (state) has a SS-association or at least some slingshot clubs, and many many local and regional tournaments all over the year, they have a national competition and many hundreds of SS shooters. That's what I call a developed SS culture. Yet, how many of them do participate in this forum? What about people in Latin America, Northern Europe or the Balcans, what about the guys in Africa, not to speak about the SS community in China that must include millions of shooters?
> Long story short: forget "the best" and even better any such discussion about it, it's just obsolet since your world (and mine) is only a small one compared to what exists on earth and only a very very tiny small fragment of the slingshot universe (wow, what am I pathetic).


Well we are talking about people that we know of here obviously the world is a big place and we don't know all of them out there


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Georges Gaggo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not supposed nor intending to offend anybody in this discussion. But honestly, possibly this forum is kind of "blind on one eye"; there is a world outside of the English language and what I can see here is that the majority of forum members are predominantely English speaking. So, all other exclusively or predominantely Spanish, Italian, German, French, Thai, Chinese, Japanese etc. etc. speaking slingshot shooters are mainly absent in this forum.
> ...


You're right - that's a way to see it for sure. 
Btw; why are you using "senatus populusque romanus" as your avatar? Just by curiosity, it's Latin and not much known I think ....


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Here is a good video of some great shooter from china


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My hat is off to Mr . Bill Hays . I have been around and observed the evolution of slingshots over the past decade and must say Bill has been the pioneer of extreme shooting and a major part of slingshot shooting present status in the world . He was the FIRST to cut a card light a match on demand and demonstrate the extreme capability of the slingshot . The first to make universal forks . He did this while shooting in an outside the fork band attachment while most everyone else was shooting over the top . Others soon followed . The first to put an aiming grove in the fork .The first to draw a line on the top aiming band . The list goes on and on and can be substantiated by following the forums back to their roots . Then there is all the design ideas ect . All the while making how to videos sharing and helping people of the world to do the same . Without a doubt the most copied for his ideas ,designs and shooting prowess and style .The first person to inspire me thereby making me a better shooter as well as the rest of us . Many have followed and copied but I say lets give credit where credit is due . Thanks Mr . Hays . There are many great shooters around the world and many more evolving as we speak . If you think you're best just keep watching because somebody better will come along . The bar keeps going up so keep shooting while having fun .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Georges Gaggo said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Georges Gaggo said:
> ...


Big fan of roman history that's why


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I'm trying to think back to what got me back into slingshots it was from seeing videos on youtube by chance really .
I'm pretty sure it was bill Hayes and jorge videos that I first started watching
That made me get back into the sport jorge for showing how powerful they can be and Bill Hayes for showing how acurate they can be .


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

All depends on the type of target in my opinion, bills good at trick shots and johns good at getting top marks on paper targets they are both excellent shooters in their own ways, theres alot more top shooters around now that are on par with them if not better... in the last year in the UK the competitions have became alot harder and tighter to win the top score on paper is 70 and you have to be 68+ to even place now its unbelievable how much the slingshot world has progressed lately.


----------

